# Feeling the cold



## Elrohana (Jan 10, 2021)

My partner was diagnosed in October,  and although not much overweight, has lost quite a bit of fat (less than a stone, but he is exercising a lot so will be building muscle) and is feeling the cold for the first time he can remember. Is this usual,  or should he mention this to the nurse?


----------



## Inka (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi @Elrohana Has he been trying to lose weight or did it just ‘fall off’? How are his blood sugars? What is his BMI?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 10, 2021)

A couple of years before I was diagnosed I noticed a difference with my hands feeling really could in the winter. Don't know how much this is down to the diabetes.
I would mention it to someone.


----------



## Fagor (Jan 10, 2021)

If I remember correctly, before I was diagnosed (2005), my legs felt like blocks of ice, even with central heating, long thermals and a blanket. But can't remember how long after diagnosis they felt warmer, but vast improvement. I suspect diabetes interfered with circulation. I also had similar hand problems, but not as bad, still have cold hands sometimes, complicated by one limb being cold and the other warm. If it persists (even if BS are good) then I would mention.

If injecting, little fat makes jabs harder, even with 4mm needles. I was 8st 10lb at lowest, think around 13st before diagnosis.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 11, 2021)

When my defunct thyroid was diagnosed and I began treatment the first indication of change was the warmth in my hands and feet, like I had them in warm water - might be something to consider. If your morning temperature is under 37 degrees consistently then low thyroid is indicated - I have never had a normal temperature, it is still only just over 36 even when thyroid test shows 'adequate', but it used to be even lower.


----------

